# Heat Pressing Hoodie Help



## Ahpeh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, I have been heat pressing shirts successfully, however I cannot seem to get my design to stick over the front pockets of a hoodie. I am using Jet Pro Soft Stretch if that helps. I was wondering if there was any method I could use as half my design has to be over the hoodie pocket, and the other half has to be on it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What part is not sticking? Pocket, hoodie or seam?

If hoodie or seam, my guess is you don't have enough pressure. The void between the pocket and the hoodie is not getting the pressure it needs to stick.


----------



## Ahpeh (Jan 21, 2018)

splathead said:


> What part is not sticking? Pocket, hoodie or seam?
> 
> If hoodie or seam, my guess is you don't have enough pressure. The void between the pocket and the hoodie is not getting the pressure it needs to stick.


I have the pressure set to well over what it would be for a normal shirt. Is it even possible to heat press an image over the void? Or should I just cut the image as best as I can in some way.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's never ideal or recommended to press over seams. Even if you get it to stick, there will still usually be flaws.

The trick is to elevate the hoodie part so that it is level with the height of the pocket. If the pocket sticks up an 1/8 of an inch, then use a 1/8 inch padding. A neoprene mouse pad comes to mind, or something like it.


----------



## Ahpeh (Jan 21, 2018)

splathead said:


> It's never ideal or recommended to press over seams. Even if you get it to stick, there will still usually be flaws.
> 
> The trick is to elevate the hoodie part so that it is level with the height of the pocket. If the pocket sticks up an 1/8 of an inch, then use a 1/8 inch padding. A neoprene mouse pad comes to mind, or something like it.


Thank you for the advice. Is there anything I can do about the seams?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ahpeh said:


> Thank you for the advice. Is there anything I can do about the seams?


Depending on your artwork, you can use a paper cutter and cut your transfer in two. One goes on the pocket-flush against the seam. The other on the hoodie, also flush against the seam.

It's what we do on full chest prints on zippered hoodies.


----------



## Ahpeh (Jan 21, 2018)

splathead said:


> Depending on your artwork, you can use a paper cutter and cut your transfer in two. One goes on the pocket-flush against the seam. The other on the hoodie, also flush against the seam.
> 
> It's what we do on full chest prints on zippered hoodies.


What exactly does flush against the seam mean?


----------



## dinmj (Jun 26, 2017)

I think you sticker is fine. Only thing is that you need right amount of temperature and heat and compressor pressure while fusing which in many case on the hoodie needs more timing for it effectively stick to the garment. 

The reason being the garment thickness. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Patsiesus (Oct 18, 2010)

A heat press pillow the correct size (several sizes available), work well for raising the area where needed. also helps when pressing over seams, as the seams sink into the pillow,when pressed. Stahls, and other vendors carry them.


----------



## usdotnow (Feb 22, 2018)

Ahpeh said:


> What exactly does flush against the seam mean?


Not sure if anyone has got back to you on this. But, I believe flush against the seam as Joe mentioned, would mean to line up with or align with the seam. I hope that helps. 

----------------------------------------
Off Tha Hook 

www.othcustomtees.com


----------



## Zgraphics210 (Feb 21, 2018)

how big is your heat press? maybe do it side ways and have the pocket hang over the pad, just saying. i use mouse pads to help elevate the pressing area. Good Luck


----------

